# 3" Pan Box



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I always, always, ALWAYS discourage the use of 100w bulbs!! They give me a real uneasy feeling.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Is there an overhead light fixture rated for 100w on each socket?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I say it's time to sell a house rewire!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Is there an overhead light fixture rated for 100w on each socket?


Overhead light. Each socket had a 60 watt rating.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Overhead light. Each socket had a 60 watt rating.


That seems to the "standard", but is there such an animal out there?
100w rated sockets in an OH fixture for the home?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The government has banned them.. all is safe again.. :laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Why the hell would anyone install a 3" box in a house only 12 years ago? Those are for ancient places that have like one receptacle per room.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> The government has banned them.. all is safe again.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> I always, always, ALWAYS discourage the use of 100w bulbs!! They give me a real uneasy feeling.


That's why they should have a different socket base....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I always prefer to pull out the 4 1/4" holesaw and recess a octagon box into a joist rather than use a crapcake box.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

On any install using requiring 60 watt bulbs,I always advise the HO and leave two six-packs of 60 watt bulbs so everybody gets the message of what can happen with higher wattage bulbs.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I always prefer to pull out the 4 1/4" holesaw and *recess a octagon box into a joist* rather than use a crapcake box.


How do you manage to get the building inspector to ignore that? Taking an inch out of the bottom part of a joist or bottom chord on a truss, reduces the structural strength. 
I thought only plumbers got away with cutting joists when installing their drains:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

wcord said:


> How do you manage to get the building inspector to ignore that? Taking an inch out of the bottom part of a joist or bottom chord on a truss, reduces the structural strength.
> I thought only plumbers got away with cutting joists when installing their drains:whistling2:


We get away with alot of normal stuff out here that elsewhere many government inspectors would knitpick at.If it's a truss , then it's either a 4" crapcake box( if the customers cares about center that much) or a 4" nail on right along side of it.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Is there an overhead light fixture rated for 100w on each socket?


Yup. It's called a "keyless" socket. Rated at 660 watts.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Is there an overhead light fixture rated for 100w on each socket?


 not for flush mounts but many semi flush mounts are rated for 100.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

This one is rated for 75 watts
http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-F...ling+light&storeId=10051&superSkuId=202573286

These are rated at 100 watts
http://www.lowes.com/pd_109253-2121-14010+BN_0__?productId=3444226

http://coastlighting.com/index.php/...-flush-mount-light-in-old-brass-finish-521-18


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

3" pancake boxes for 100 watt light bulbs in fixtures designed for sixty is one hell of an improvement over the old ways to light up a room at night...........


Gas burning fixtures, wood fireplaces, candles......... Now those were fire hazards.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Why the hell would anyone install a 3" box in a house only 12 years ago? Those are for ancient places that have like one receptacle per room.


Cheapest way to get a metal box up to support a possible future ceiling fan?

Cheapest way to install a box in the exact center of the room?

Lowest price if you want the job.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

kbsparky said:


> Yup. It's called a "keyless" socket. Rated at 660 watts.


Can i get that with 1 660 watt lamp too.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Spunk#7 said:


> On any install using requiring 60 watt bulbs,I always advise the HO and leave two six-packs of 60 watt bulbs so everybody gets the message of what can happen with higher wattage bulbs.


I get alot of TC's mainly kitchen lights where tennans and/or HO's have put 100 watt bulbs in and we get called because the fixture does not work anymore.
We always find the issue not only in the fixture but the wiring in the box has become damaged due to heat.
If it fits it will be used.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i use them once in a while for low voltage (12/ 24 volt) applications and control circuits but not too often


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

The real abomination is that textured ceiling.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Think of how many lives have been saved going from 3" to 4" cans :blink:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Think of how many lives have been saved going from 3" to 4" cans :blink:


Think of how many lives have been saved going from 3" to 4" cans :blink:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Think of how many lives have been saved going from 3" to 4" cans :blink:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


>


I'm just sayin think how many fires were prevented adding 2 cu inches to that pan box


----------

